# comparison failed



## circus78 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi,

I am using  9.3-RELEASE. This is the output of  `pkg_version -vL=`:


```
apr-1.5.1.1.5.3_3                   <   needs updating (port has 1.5.1.1.5.3_4)
bash-4.3.22                         <   needs updating (port has 4.3.24)
cyrus-imapd24-2.4.17_7              <   needs updating (port has 2.4.17_8)
[b]db41-4.1.25_4                       !   Comparison failed[/b]
ldns-1.6.17_1                       <   needs updating (port has 1.6.17_2)
nmap-6.46                           <   needs updating (port has 6.47)
pcre-8.34_2                         <   needs updating (port has 8.35)
php53-5.3.29                        <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-bz2-5.3.28_3                  <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-ctype-5.3.28_3                <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-dom-5.3.28_3                  <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-exif-5.3.28_3                 <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-filter-5.3.28_3               <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-gd-5.3.28_3                   <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-hash-5.3.28_3                 <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-iconv-5.3.28_1                <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-imap-5.3.28_3                 <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-json-5.3.28_3                 <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
pkg_version: corrupted record for package php53-mbstring-5.3.28_3 (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
php53-mbstring-5.3.28_3             <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-mcrypt-5.3.28_3               <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-mysql-5.3.28_3                <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-mysqli-5.3.28_3               <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-openssl-5.3.28_3              <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-pdo-5.3.28_3                  <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-pdo_mysql-5.3.28_3            <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-phar-5.3.28_3                 <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-posix-5.3.28_3                <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-session-5.3.28_3              <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-simplexml-5.3.28_3            <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-tokenizer-5.3.28_3            <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-xml-5.3.28_3                  <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-xmlreader-5.3.28_3            <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-xmlwriter-5.3.28_3            <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-zip-5.3.28_3                  <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
php53-zlib-5.3.28_3                 <   needs updating (port has 5.3.29_1)
pkg_version: corrupted record for package phpMyAdmin-4.2.7.1 (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
postfix-current-2.12.20140709_1,4   <   needs updating (port has 2.12.20140709_2,4)
python27-2.7.8_3                    <   needs updating (port has 2.7.8_4)
sqlite3-3.8.5_1                     <   needs updating (port has 3.8.6)
```

how can I manage the db41-4.1.25_4  issue?


----------



## talsamon (Aug 27, 2014)

If you use pkgng you have to use `pkg version` - not `pkg_version`.


----------



## circus78 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't use `pkgng`


----------



## talsamon (Aug 27, 2014)

Try `rm /var/db/portsnap/tag` and   `portsnap fetch extract`.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2014)

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20131216:
  AFFECTS: users of databases/db4*
  AUTHOR: mandree@FreeBSD.org

  Berkeley DB versions before and excluding 4.8 have been marked deprecated.
  New port installations should be based on Berkeley DB 5 or 6.

  Note that Oracle Berkeley DB 6 is under the more restrictive Affero GPL v3
  license, be sure to review if using that fits your requirements.

  You can add WITH_BDB_VER=5 or WITH_BDB_VER=6 to /etc/make.conf to have all
  applications that get rebuilt use Oracle Berkeley DB 5 or 6, respectively.

  DO NOT FORCE DELETE older BerkeleyDB packages, that breaks the upgrade
  tools.  Instead, first rebuild the ports that depend on it, then
  remove the old Berkeley DB versions.

  Berkeley DB ports should be able to build/install with an older and a
  newer version version both installed if WITH_BDB_VER is set.  If a
  port then grabs the old Berkeley DB version, that is an issue with the
  port that requires Berkeley DB, and should be reported to the
  maintainer.

  If you are interested in upgrading now already, we have instructions
  at <https://wiki.freebsd.org/Ports/BerkeleyDBCleanup>.
```

And this: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 00090.html

Also note that the old package repositories will be taken down next month. You are highly advised to use pkgng.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/pkgng


----------

